# ID this?



## foxfish (6 Oct 2019)

Can anyone guess what this before Darrel?


----------



## Finn (6 Oct 2019)

Looks like side shoots on the trunk of a Ginkgo biloba to me.


----------



## zozo (6 Oct 2019)

That was my first guess too Ginko tree..





And its absolutely a special tree, alledgedly the evolutionary step between Deciduous trees and Pines (Conifer family).


----------



## foxfish (6 Oct 2019)

Correct, it is a beautiful and iconic tree that lives in a large public  garden amongst  a stunning collection of 200 + year old trees.


----------



## foxfish (6 Oct 2019)

Oh and it lives alongside the oldest heated glasshouse in the U.K. the tallest canary  palm and it has even listened to the Beatles who played live in the garden!


----------



## foxfish (8 Feb 2020)

Right here is another one... what is this ?


----------



## Finn (8 Feb 2020)

foxfish said:


> Right here is another one... what is this ?
> 
> 
> View attachment 131343
> View attachment 131342


Monterey cypress / Hesperocyparis macrocarpa?


----------



## foxfish (8 Feb 2020)

Good guess and close but ....if I were to be cryptic  I would say completely wrong!


----------



## zozo (8 Feb 2020)

foxfish said:


> Right here is another one... what is this ?
> 
> 
> View attachment 131343
> View attachment 131342



A Gall nut / Oak Apple?..


----------



## Finn (8 Feb 2020)

foxfish said:


> Good guess and close but ....if I were to be cryptic  I would say completely wrong!


Hmm one more guess then, Chamaecyparis nootkatensis? If it's a leylandii then I'll totally be cool and won't be annoyed at all


----------



## dw1305 (8 Feb 2020)

_Cupressus macrocarpa_?


----------



## zozo (8 Feb 2020)

foxfish said:


> if I were to be cryptic I would say completely wrong!



He is yanking our chain.  That "completely wrong" knocked me off the obvious idea that it is some kind of fruit.


----------



## foxfish (8 Feb 2020)




----------



## foxfish (8 Feb 2020)

Another clue ...it is not real?


----------



## foxfish (8 Feb 2020)

Finns second guess is really close but I was looking for a common name?


----------



## foxfish (8 Feb 2020)

Ok I am off to bed so the answer was “False Cypress”, in this case Chamaecyparis lawsoniana I think? I bought it as False Cypress blue ice, or something like that.


----------



## dw1305 (9 Feb 2020)

Hi all,





foxfish said:


> Chamaecyparis lawsoniana


Looks about right, because of the flat leaf sprays. You can't tell from exrternal appearance of the cones whether they are _Cupressus_ or _Chamaecyparis, _you have to look at the attachment of the seed to the cone scale. As a rule of thumb _Chamaecyparis_ cones are smaller.

As @Finn suggests they have had a bit of a name change, and some _Chamaecyparis_ sp. are now _Cupressus_ again and all the W. American _Cupressus_ spp. are more correctly _Hesperocyparis.
_
cheers Darrel


----------



## zozo (9 Feb 2020)

foxfish said:


> “False Cypress”



 When you said cryptically I actually thought in that line in my own language. Gambled and searched for False Conifer and if it existed in English. But didn't find any clues and gave up.. Common names and a language barrier make about impossible puzzles.


----------

